# 45' C&L Explorer & Sailing Tour Company For Sale in Costa Rica



## seabirdcr (Jan 21, 2009)

Imagine getting paid to live your dream...to live like you're on vacation...to go sailing on the deep blue pacific off the tropical shores of Costa Rica, sailing alongside dolphins, whales, manta rays, and sea turtles while catering to happy travelers and locals alike. Now is your chance to live the life of "Pura Vida" while running sailing excursions with the luxurious 45' double masted sailing yacht. Sea Bird Sailing Excursions is the #1 Boat and Water Tour company, as rated by our guests on TripAdvisor.

We have worked really hard to bring the sailboat down from California, to import it to Costa Rica and to get everything running as smoothly as they are now. We have a fabulous reputation around town and the guests that come aboard obviously agree that this is an excellent establishment. The reason we are selling is because the owner has retired and he's ready to purchase some beachfront property.

See tour photo albums that date back 2009 all the way up to tours this past week --- YOU could be in all the future photos if you grab this opportunity while it lasts! Here is the link to the albums - https://picasaweb.google.com/SeaBirdCR










Sea Bird is a 45' C&L Explorer, built in 1979 in Taiwan. She was just hauled out and painted last Dec. 2014. She is a Stay-sail Ketch w/ a center cockpit with sleeping space for 9, 2 fresh water showers and heads, SSB/VHF radios, GPS, Captains Charts, am/fm radio, mp3 player with IPOD hookup, speakers all around, US Coast Guard approved safety stock, EPIRB life raft, Perkins 4.108 engine, fishing equipment, snorkeling equipment, propane BBQ, & all legal documents, navigation papers up to date and she carries the Costa Rican flag. There are way too many extras that come with the sale of this business to list.










The boat is moored in Playas del Coco, Guanacaste, in the most prestigious area of Costa Rica, with the Four Seasons sharing the Gulf of Papagayo as well as Occidental Gran Papagayo, the Hilton, Andaz, Mangrove, Playa Panama, Playa Hermosa, Playa Ocotal, Playa Matapalo where the RiU is, and several other well known vacationing spots. The Liberia International airport is only 25 minutes away from Playa del Coco. The Marina Papagayo is also here to service vessels.

Whoever buys this business can rest assured that we will help train you to take over and run it as we have, and hopefully you will bring new ideas and make it even better than it already is. We want you to succeed!

Asking $328,000 - based on the income + Sea Bird + all assets (Sea Bird, dinghy with outboard motor, trailer, deep freeze, 2 corporations, website, all contacts of course and too many extras to list.) Reasonable offers will be considered.

Serious inquiries only please. Emails can be sent through the website - 
Sea Bird Sailing Excursions

Some videos of Sea Bird in action -https://www.youtube.com/user/SeaBirdCostaRica/videos






Facebook page - https://www.facebook.com/pages/Sea-Bird-Sailing-Excursions/137039496322859

N o w i s y o u r c h a n c e t o L I V E T H E D R E A M ! ! !

It is completely legal for expats, or "tourists" to own a business and reside in Costa Rica. If you have any questions regarding the laws, please ask the experts...in fact investing in this business could be your ticket to permanent residency status without restrictions, and that does not mean you give up citizenship in your home country. Immigration Experts -https://www.facebook.com/immigrationexperts?fref=ts

By the way...the nearest TRAFFIC LIGHT to Playas del Coco is 45 minutes away.


----------

